# What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just a footnote....

Interestingly, the only way they've been able to induce artherosclerosis in dogs is with coconut oils.
Not too sure I'd be giving it to my dog.

Here's one of the studies, there are more:

Experimental canine atherosclerosis and its preve... [Lab Invest. 1976] - PubMed - NCBI


of course, those results have been refuted......by people who make coconut oils.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> just a footnote....
> 
> Interestingly, the only way they've been able to induce artherosclerosis in dogs is with coconut oils.
> Not too sure I'd be giving it to my dog.
> ...


Well that's pretty disturbing.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

An I right that the anti study was done in 1976. That's a long time ago. Many things were once thought of as bad, then good, then bad and good again. Everything in moderation. I think there are benefits, but too much of any fat is not good.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

This was published in 1976. The key word in the coconut oil study is "hydrogenated". Processed heated oil, any processed oil, should always be avoided. 
Please read:
http://www.naturalnews.com/024694_oil_food_oils.html

Virgin coconut oil is another food, unprocessed, unrefined. Indeed scientifically proven to be very healthy for humans, cats and dogs. I hope this helped. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Here is another good article on coconut oil. http://www.petcurean.com/health-and-nutrition/for-dogs Feeding a food with coconut oil instead of traditional animal fats has certainly helped my little 14 year old JRT who has suffered from pancreatitis. He has not had an attack in two years.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> just a footnote....
> 
> Interestingly, the only way they've been able to induce artherosclerosis in dogs is with coconut oils.
> Not too sure I'd be giving it to my dog.
> ...


LOL, yes, that study uses *hydrogenated* coconut oil. It may be an old study, but it still holds true today. Hydrogenated coconut oil is one of the worst fatty foods you can put in your body. Virgin coconut oil is something completely different and I'm glad my healthy dogs eat it daily.


----------

